# Just Married



## charllzalexs (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi. I am a newbie. 
I am 36 years old, from Thailand. I just got married to my husband after being together for 10 years. 
Good to be here.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Just Married - I would always catch my husband watching me asleep*

It cant be a just got married thing because you have lived together for many years. Other than that, just ask why he does it, don't you communicate?

The age gap is massive, he is old enough to be your grandfather. Are you wanting children?


----------

